# Stock speaker sizes



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like they're all 6 1/2", though Crutchfield shows the B pillar speakers as being "shallow mount"

*If* I bother to repair my funny little radio problem, I want to stick 6X9s in the back deck. Anyone know if they'll fit without butchery? Otherwise the system for sure is going to be deleted as a whole. I'm not going to replace a head unit just to deal with wimpy-ass 6 1/2" aftermarkets (or even worse, the existing factory units) that struggle to have frequency response below 50Hz.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i haven't seen 6x9 back there, i'm sure you could get them to fit by trimming the plastic mounts.

i seen someone install 8s back there by slightly trimming the plastic mounts, and using some creative mounting skills! i'll see if i can find the links


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't seen 6x9 in there, but I've read about many people having to "hack" their rear deck to get them in


----------



## dmaic (Feb 17, 2011)

I plan on doing a pair of components up front mounting the tweeter in either the small triangular trim piece or fabbing something up on the pillar. For the rear Id like to put the tweeter where the 4" mid is currently mounted (in the side panel) and then put the 6.5 in the deck. Not sure this would be that great for imaging but it should work.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, it's just going to come out. My options are either expensive crap or high-priced junk. I guess I'll get a chance to practice with fiberglass, since I'll have to make my own void panel.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 6 1/2 all the way around mine and in the mid panels I have to shallow mount 10s. The system sounds great but the tens need customs boxes to fit behind the plastic. I still have the little trunk space though.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> My options are either expensive crap or high-priced junk.


those are some tough decisions


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

you can do 6x9 in the rear but you will have to cut the sheet metal a little bit. I did it awhile ago


----------

